# golden girl in Statesville,N.C



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

A lot of shelters lists everything as "mix", just because they can't prove anything is a specific breed. 

Best thing to do is email the Petfinder link to the NC GR rescues, you can find a list of them here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BACARDI IS A beautiful girl*

*BACARDI ISbeautiful girl*

I just sent this to Roxie's Mom, you never know, there's a 1 in 100 chance it could be Roxie. I'm trying to find out which Golden Ret. Rescue in NC is closest to Statesville and I will email them about her, too.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15734808

BACARDI 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: A119784 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About BACARDIMy Contact InfoAnimal Control of Iredell County 
Statesville, NC 
704-878-5424 

BACARDI

Animal Control of Iredell County
Statesville, NC
704-878-5424 
[email protected] 
SEE MORE PETS
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=NC117
Share on Facebook


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Fostermom in NC? She may know who is closest.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I just emailed all four of the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC and emailed to Darlene, Roxie's Mom and Briana, who is missing her Golden Ret. Maggie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got an email*

I rcvd. an email from one of the Golden Rescues saying that Charlotte Golden Ret. Rescue is going to see Bacardi tomorrow and if she is Golden Ret. enough they will take her


----------

